# Invalid AtiveX/COM entries



## ervina (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi,
I run Norton Win Doctor periodicallyand it always finds the same problems as mentioned in the subject. In fact it found 27 of them just now. It states that the ActiveX section of Windows Registry contains one or more invalid entries. Under DETAILS it mentions CLSID\and a bunch of numbers after each entry.
Anyone have a solution for this?
thanks.

Ervin


----------



## BlueSpruce (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi ervina ,

Download and run Hijack This www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ Press scan , the scan button becomes save log button ( Do not fix anything yet ) , save the log , copy and paste to the forum and fellow TSG members will review your log and help answer your question.

Good luck


----------



## ervina (Aug 2, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 7:43:46 PM, on 8/9/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdsys\agent.exe
C:\Program Files\SpyStopper\spystopper.exe
C:\Program Files\SVA Player\SVAPLAYER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\GAMECO~1\Common\SWTrayV4.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\AlarmApp.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC\Connection Manager\CManager.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BROADJ~1\CORREC~1\CCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\PARENT~1\YPCSER~1.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Ervin Cogdell\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Ervin Cogdell\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\h50dc3wt.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Ervin Cogdell\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\h50dc3wt.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D28-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\ycomp5_0_8_6.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {782D7B34-DCBA-4749-9064-0BFA2D31AB93} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ewojmft.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {799A5749-0898-4F31-BD9F-B802E6A5D74F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\ycomp5_0_8_6.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdsys\agent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\Program Files\SpyStopper\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVAPlayer] C:\Program Files\SVA Player\SVAPLAYER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SideWinderTrayV4] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\GAMECO~1\Common\SWTrayV4.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmdprovidersbc] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /startmonitor /deaf /nosystray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\dpps2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CommCtr] C:\PROGRA~1\NET2PH~1\CommCtr.exe -auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - Startup: Connection Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC\Connection Manager\CManager.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Alarm Manager.LNK = C:\Program Files\Palm\AlarmApp.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PersTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Atomica... - file:C:\PROGRA~1\Atomica\ATOMIC~1\Html\griemenu.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-big.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Save (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Save Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Net2Phone (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Net2Phone (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RF &Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Dialpad US Java Applet - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: symsupportutil - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/symsupportutil.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FF3E97F-433D-11D2-B31A-00A0C9B135DB} (CoDetectDigitalRiver Class) - http://ebot.digitalriver.com/v2.0-doc/dlwizard/wizard3.0.4.3.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4855C21B-E452-4661-A702-ED3493CE74DF} - http://sp.ask.com/docs/toolbar/download/AskBar-inst.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297B} - http://web.net2phone.com/products/commcenter/download/bin/IXCommCenter.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://wdownload.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37601.3680902778
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab


----------

